# first pic



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

I am trying to post my first pic so here goes


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

It worked.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice perch you got there. You @ Starvation?


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

no that's a ten fish limit at Yuba last year, maybe the year before.


----------

